# Shoe Size (for Men)



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm going with US sizes, so you foreigners are out of luck unless you can convert back to US size. Which you probably can, given that my shoes list the size for US, UK, Europe, and something else I can't identify.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I average around a 12 1/2. Shoes tend to vary in actual fit. Sometimes I've found 12's more comfortable, and other times, I've gone up to a 13. I usually need an extra wide width, too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

10


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

http://onlineconverters.com/shoes.html for non-US people.

I'm 44, or 10 1/2. Are you testing the Gauss curve, Karl, or are you opening an SAS shoe shop?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

There are really two sizes for me. For dress shoes it's size 12, for sneakers it's 13.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

10.5 wide.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

11


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

11 to 12


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

12


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

10


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

In a shoe my size is 13 extra width. In a snow boot it has to be size 14. Size 13 is too tight for me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

11


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

People here seem to have big feet. 9 or 9.5 depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Nanook said:


> People here seem to have big feet.


My (crackpot) hypothesis:

Big feet---------->tall guy--------->more likely to be self-conscious--------->more likely to be shy--------->more likely to develop SA?????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10 1/2; sneakers 11 sometimes.

I am 6'3" which means my feet may be normal to a bit small for someone my height.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

It depends on the manufacturer of the shoe. I have fit perfectly in very few 10 1/2 shoes but mostly fit in 11's but even sometimes fit perfectly in 11 1/2's.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

jamesofmaine said:


> Nanook said:
> 
> 
> > People here seem to have big feet.
> ...


Probably better that the old analogy I was thinking 

opcorn


----------



## FreakCitySF (Jun 19, 2005)

6'4 

size 14

you know what they say about guys with big feet? 

besides wearing bigger shoes? 

im bored

someone shoot me


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

jamesofmaine said:


> Big feet---------->tall guy--------->more likely to be self-conscious--------->more likely to be shy--------->more likely to develop SA?????


Darn. I'm 5'6", wear size 11 shoes, and still turned into a social awkward. If only I'd been six inches taller I could at least have the self-conscious pleasure of knowing all the odds of being the way I am were mine!


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

FreakCitySF said:


> you know what they say about guys with big feet?


Oh yeah, that too. Was thinking that but was waiting for someone else to say it. :lol

(Couldn't find a good emoticon with that 'big, cryptic grin' unfortunately.)


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

11.5 - 12 extra wide


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

> 10 1/2; sneakers 11 sometimes.
> 
> I am 6'3" which means my feet may be normal to a bit small for someone my height.


Yeah, it seems a bit small, I'm 5' 7" (and very pissed off about it might I add :b ) and I've got US size 11 shoes.

I'd rather have size 9 feet and be 6' 2" though :mum, bah, life isn't fair and don't we know?


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm about 6'3" and wear a size 12. But I don't think I'm self-conscious about my height or the size of my feet. Heck, I like being tall.


----------



## Sesshomaru (Sep 28, 2005)

I have tiny feet. I voted 8 or smaller.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

FreakCitySF said:


> you know what they say about guys with big feet?


Yep, and it's true.

I'm a size 13, which by coincidence is the size in inches of...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

FreakCitySF said:


> you know what they say about guys with big feet?


What?


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

12


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

9.5

im assuming most men my height have much larger feet?


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

11-12


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

13 and still growing.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

US size 9 (UK size 8 ).


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

9, I got small feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 1/2


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

11 4E, but they often are not wide enough. New Balance are the only shoes that seem to regularly fit the width of my feet, but I have to try on a lot of models.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

James of Maine said:


> My (crackpot) hypothesis:
> 
> Big feet---------->tall guy--------->more likely to be self-conscious--------->more likely to be shy--------->more likely to develop SA?????


Tall people are more likely to be self conscious? Can someone explain this to me...


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

10 1/2


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

10.5


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

13 extra wide....


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

11


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

13 Wide


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

9.5

my feet are very small for a man my height.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Size 14 and Wide. 

6'3" tall


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

10.5 or 11.


----------



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

13 1/2!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

xyzhousexyz said:


> 13 1/2!


How do you get 13 1/2? They don't bother to make half sizes past 10 1/2. Well, I'm sure the very rich with custom made shoes could get 13 1/2, but not exactly within the budget of the average consumer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Big man, small feet. I'm not referring to self.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

For shoes I'm a US size 10, but for trainers I have to go to a size 11. Don't know why that is, but it is.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

@ the others who answered 14+. 

Where do you find your shoes? None of the stores around me sell the bigger sizes.


----------

